# Bullet Choice



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been drawn for Mule deer this year and there is the possibility of longer shots(I consider over 300 long) than I normally have where I hunt Whitetails. I have a 270 WSM and have been using a 130 grain TSX and have had great success so far. I've also been drawn for elk in the same general area and the season is at the same time so you could say it will be a "combo" hunt, unless I harvest a Muley with the muzzleloader. My question is will the TSX expand enough on a long range shot on a Muley and not just punch a hole right through it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If your rifle is shooting the TSX's well I'd keep using them, they will work good on the mule deer and should be OK on the elk as well. 150's may be a bit better for elk, but I'd stick with what works in your rifle right now.

Good Luck!

huntin1


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

The rifle loves them so I think I will stick with them. The elk tag is only for cows and even though they are still big animals I'm confident the bullet will work on them.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I shoot the .270wsm also but with 130 gr SST's with a 300 yrd zero and you could us 150's for a little more knock down power especially on elk. The 130's have done the trick for me on whitetails. I'd say stick with what you have.


----------

